# Comment installer des jeux ??



## TUNISIE (1 Août 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai telechargé des jeux sur itunes pour mon ipod nano, ils apparaisent bien dans ma bibliotheque mais je n'arrive pas à les mettre sur mon ipod.
Comment faire SVP ?
Merci d'avance
Monia


----------



## fandipod (2 Août 2008)

Il e suffit juste de les glisser dans ton ipod nano je pense!!!!! Sinon j'ai une autre slution si celle-ci ne marche pas!!!




Fandipod


----------

